# Hatteras cast help



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Ive been practicing my hatteras cast for awhile now, but almost every time, the casting weight flys off to the right. It may not seem very bad, but of the "tee" is crowded, a cast flying off to the right could screw some people king rigs up. Any advice to my problem would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Have you tried shortening your drop a little bit?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I have. My drop is about one and a half feet long. Should I shorten it even more?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

what length rod are you using ?/
1 1/2 foot is pretty short for a drop ..
going off to the side sounds like a release too soon .


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

Make sure your cast is fairly perpindicular to the ground. Think full extention of the arms and a good push/pull at the end of the cast to bring the rod around over the top. If your arms are too low it's hard to bring the rod over the top and it's impossible to get a good push/pull at the end. You wind up with the rod on too much of an angle. This not only robs distance but any mistiming of the release will effect accuracy as well.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

DERFM said:


> what length rod are you using ?/
> 1 1/2 foot is pretty short for a drop ..
> going off to the side sounds like a release too soon .


I am using a 11'6 Tica.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Plug said:


> Make sure your cast is fairly perpindicular to the ground. Think full extention of the arms and a good push/pull at the end of the cast to bring the rod around over the top. If your arms are too low it's hard to bring the rod over the top and it's impossible to get a good push/pull at the end. You wind up with the rod on too much of an angle. This not only robs distance but any mistiming of the release will effect accuracy as well.


Okay thanks!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Aim to the left. Dead serious i do stuff like this to help with the wind blowing my anchor


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Aim to the left. Dead serious i do stuff like this to help with the wind blowing my anchor


Okay thanks! I'll have to try that this weekend!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

When throwing to the right consistently, you may be coming in with the power too soon. Build up power gradually, hitting it right at the end. You do not need to go from 0-100mph instantly. Experiment with lengthening your drop another foot or so. It will give you more time to get everything in place and allowing you to relax. 1.5' drop on a hatteras cast is a little short, causes everything to happen so quick, you don't have time to relax and execute properly. Just my opinion

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Try lengthening your drop down to the bottom guide. As Robert said, *Slow Down*. It's like driving a sports car through a curve, in slow out fast. The power should only be really applied after the left (assuming right hand caster) is out in front of your face and the right arm is just in front of the shoulder.

It sounds like an early release or it could be thumb slip. Are you wearing a thumby?? If not are you coming up with a burnt thumb? To get the best possible grip, place your thumb on the spool first, then reach down with your fingers to grab the rod covering as much spool as possible with your thumb. 

The best fix would be to spend some time with an experienced caster in the field to work out the kinks.

Tommy


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you all! I lengenthend my drop down to the bottom guide, and slowed te cast down. I lobbed the weight and got 75 yards of distance, just lobbing it. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

My apologies for the "advice" I gave in my previous post, I had assumed you were already using a drop somewhere down near the first guide already.

I guess I should have asked first


----------

